# greer's mod of Alumacraft V16



## Greer (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello all,

After a many years absence from fishing I caught the bug again this spring and decided to get a tinboat. After searching for a couple months for the right boat (at the right price), I purchased a 2007 Alumacraft V16 modified v hull with a 2008 Yamaha 6hp four stroke for $2400. The trailer it was on was old and in sad shape, but I figured I could pick up a better used trailer down the road. I got the old trailer drivable for the short trips around town, but didn’t feel comfortable getting out on the highway. I found a much better trailer in September for $350 and sold the old trailer for $130, so I think I made out there. Ever since I got the boat I starting thinking about some modifications and that’s when I discover this site. Got a lot of great ideas from the members here and my brain was just a buzzing with the possibilities. Thanks for such a great site, awesome resource. I heard a quote the other day that sums this site up..... if you share your ideas with other people your ideas will only get better.

I've started my mod about a month ago and have been taking lots of pictures....so it’s about time to get a project post started.

Here is what I’m starting with………….the boat is 16’ long and has a 70” beam. Very stable platform. I bought a transom mount trolling motor, spun the head around, fashioned a bow mount on the boat, and its worked great. But standing on the ribs in the front and having to make the long trip to the back over the seats and more ribs has convinced me that I need to make some modifications to make the boat more comfortable and fishable.






















Next post I'll show you what I've done with the casting deck and bow deck. 

Thanks!


----------



## Greer (Nov 19, 2011)

I've always wanted a casting deck, but never had one.........till now. I took a lot of ideas on how to frame the front from everyone's mods. Being a carpenter more than a metal worker, I decided to do the framing with wood. I went with 2x4 92" studs at Home depot, which are much lighter than full 8' dimensional lumber. Used a few galvanized fasteners for strength (not touching aluminum) and assembled everything with coated deck screws. I really don't want to put any more holes than necessary in the boat, so this is framed to fit snugly in the front compartment without being attached to the ribs. I used some old foam board and duck tape to shape out the 1/2" plywood for the deck. I've applied at least 2 coats of spar urethane to everything - that took more time and work than I thought. I also used a 3/4" piece of plywood to construct a bow deck to attach a bow mount trolling motor in the future. 

Hope I'm not posting too many pictures.....











































Next post I'll construct a face for the storage opening on the bow and attached the deck to the boat.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 19, 2011)

Not too many V16 mods on this forum.
Great work and keep the pics coming ! =D>


----------



## Greer (Nov 19, 2011)

Alright now we are getting caught up to where I am at in my mod. Today I bolted down the bow deck to the gunnel. The only holes I've drilled in the boat so far. I cut out the front panel for my trolling motor plug, a 12v power receptacle, and a switch plate to run the electrical. Attached the deck to the framing, and cut out for the seat base. Then I test fit the seat on the deck. It's really starting to come together. As you can see, the boat is stored outside as I have no garage, and with the days getting shorter its getting harder to find daylight to work on it. But it's been fun! You can see my poor man's trolling motor mount. I converted my transom mount to a bow mount and my fabrication has worked out great. I just got a Big Foot switch so I can power the trolling motor by foot. Still got to steer it, but it will be the closest thing to a foot controlled motor as I've come. Need to hook up the electrical next.

Been researching different flooring options and would welcome your opinions. Don't really want to do carpet - it looks great but I'm worried about the maintenance and trying to keep it clean. I've looked at marine vinyl products, rubber flooring products, rubberized non-skid paint coatings, and Hydro Turf. I'd love to see some pics of your boats that are using these products.

Tomorrow's another day!


----------



## Greer (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey all,

Today I finished the wiring for the trolling motor. I added a Big Foot power switch and a plug/socket so I can just plug in and go. The trolling motor was a transom mount and I took the head and spun it around to make a bow mount. I constructed the mount on the boat using red oak for strength and bolted in across the bow. I used a 1 1/8 spade bit to make shallow holes for the metal discs on the screw mounts. It ain't pretty, but it is solid as a rock and it will do till I get a real bow mount. I decided to dress it up by putting new docking lights on top. These lights are going to be great for night driving and doing a little noodle jug catfishing. I started running the wires for these today as I received my switch panel in the mail yesterday, but I have to get a couple buss bars to do it right. Need to get navigation lights for the front and a transom light in the back.

Any opinions on a floor covering?? With everything covered with at least 2 coats of spar urethane, does anyone see a problem with sitting this way for a month or so? I think Santa may be able to hook me up. The woodgrain look is growing on me though...........

Thanks again to everyone who's contributed to this site. By reading about other mods and following this forum's discussion, I felt so much better about tackling one of my own. 

Haven't really thought about a back deck yet - I think that's next years project. I do want to build a livewell though, so I can fish some of the local tournaments next season.

Cheers and Happy Sunday! :beer:


----------



## Greer (Nov 20, 2011)

jasper60103 said:


> Not too many V16 mods on this forum.
> Great work and keep the pics coming ! =D>



Thanks jasper. I see in your signature you have 3 different motors. Do you run all these (obviously not at the same time)?  Next year I hope to upgrade my 6hp and get up to a 25hp. I bet your's really moves with a 30hp.


----------



## jasper60103 (Nov 20, 2011)

Greer said:


> jasper60103 said:
> 
> 
> > Not too many V16 mods on this forum.
> ...



Yea, I run the 30 hp Johnson mostly, while I tinker with the others, LOL. You're doing some great work there. I'm digging the poor man's TM mount. I have a transom mount TM and been thinking lately how to bow mount it. Great idea.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Nov 23, 2011)

That boat has lots of potential. I also have a 16V that I did not to big not to small.


----------



## Greer (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks. Yes, I really like the size and the stability. I grew up in narrow jon boats, and loved it, but this boat is so much more stable, and roomy. It seems so big when it's out of the water, but on the water it's great. 

I bought some Nautolex marine vinyl flooring from a Marina on ebay. Been looking around and this was a deal I couldn't pass up. It's 54" by 42 feet for $145 to my door. I'll have plenty to do what I need, save some for future projects, and sell the rest. Pretty stoked.

I've put my project on the side burner for a few days to accomplish some overdue yard work. Got to clean the gutters  and hang the Christmas lights  .

Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## Greer (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey all,

I received my Nautolex flooring vinyl yesterday. Really anxious to get started covering some panels.




I've been thinking about the placement of the switch panel. My original plan was to install it on the bow as seen in this picture.....




But now I'm second guessing this idea. I'm now thinking of a side panel behind the casting deck. Sometimes I fish alone and i'm thinking of me in the back with the motor and the driving/navigation light switches in the front. I made a quick mock-up to illustrate this idea. Any suggestions or comments? 

Thanks!


----------



## tsohg76 (Dec 4, 2011)

good looking boat. I like how sturdy you've made the front deck. and that wood looks awesome


----------



## Greer (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks. Yea, I almost hate to cover up the natural wood grain look......but I just got some marine vinyl flooring so it will all be covered soon.

Hopefully my boat budget didn't just turn into my vehicle repair budget. On my way home tonight my 2003 ford explorer made a nasty bang sound, almost like I ran over something (but I know I didn't). Check guage light led me to the no oil pressure guage. Stopped in about 100 yds and when I shut it off, smoke rolled out from under the hood.  Inspection showed some oil on the right side of the engine and leaking onto the ground. [-X [-X None good signs I know.

Anyway, more tinboat progress pictures to come. Building the side boxes now, and floor between the casting deck and middle bench seat.

Cheers :beer:


----------



## gramckr1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anymore new pics on the boat? I have one I am working on and your idea looks like the best route for me.


----------

